

Show HN: Affordabl.es, a collection of creative gifts I built in 7 days. - ChrisNorstrom

Just in time for the holidays. Affordabl.es is &quot;creative designs and gifts for under $50&quot;. I made it live in about 7 days but have been adding products 1 by 1 for the past few weeks.<p>So here&#x27;s my list of plugins:<p>● Theme is a very modified version of IMBALANCE by WPSHOWER.<p>● Better WP Security, locks out bad logins, and is a must have, the first plugin you should install<p>● Advanced Custom Fields Plugin, used to add custom fields for product listings like the link to the store, the last checked price in the upper left corner<p>● Contact Form, used for the &quot;submit product&quot; form<p>● Displet Pop, Popup window script used to ask new visitors if they want to sign up for the monthly newsletter<p>● Easy Automatic Newsletter Lite, Sends out a newsletter of all the posts that month and emails them to subscribers<p>● NextScripts Social Networks Auto-Poster, Automatically posts links to content to Twitter, Facebook, Google +<p>● Scheduled Post Shift, changes the dates of the old products one by one each hour<p>● WP-PageNavi, Turns &quot;older posts&quot; into &quot;Page 1 [2] 3 4&quot;<p>● Widgets on Pages, Used for my &quot;submit product&quot; page along with Contact Form plugin<p>● W3 Total Cache, takes a huge load off your server by creating a static html version of your site<p>● Use Google Libraries, Use Google&#x27;s hosted version of Jquery<p>● Ultimate Posts Widget, used for the &quot;Featured Posts&quot; section on product pages<p>= TODO =<p>● Implement AJAX loading when a user reaches page bottom<p>● Implement a &quot;love it&quot;&#x2F;&quot;stupid&quot; voting system<p>● Remove my picture, other design blogs do it to add a more personal touch but mine just feels strange
======
pcharles
Nice. Keep us posted on the progress/additions

Do you have a blog where you document the entire process?

------
tlongren
Some really cool things on there! I just might have to pick something up for
my wife. Thanks for sharing!

